# Equipment Insurance



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Having had the shed broken into and various things stolen, my mind has turned to insurance 

Could you do insurance for things like the PW, rotary, pads etc?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Are they for personal use or business use Matt?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Personal use.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It should be covered under your household contents insurance, but watch out for limits in respect of items in outbuildings. Remember though, if you claim there will be a £50 or possibly £100 excess and you will lose any NCB you may have on your contents insurance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

But thats the problem, household (at least ours) dosnt cover the shed for over £2000 worth of kit :lol:

Looking for insurance just to cover the kit if its at all possible.

PW, Rotary, DA, Waxes, Pads, Cloths etc

I know I can get insurace just for ICE in my car (been their) so hopefully I can get the same type of thing for the cleaning kit :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You can, under household contents insurance, but with an insurer that either gives higher limits or is flexible enough to accomodate what you need. Swapping insurers with a previous theft claim (assuming you claimed after the shed break in) may prove difficult though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

No claim, since the claim wouldnt cover what was taken.

Will have to hunt around once moved house then.

Thanks for the help :thumb:


----------

